# Best type of fabric to use for headliner?



## geffect (May 1, 2003)

I'm looking to re do my headliner. I just need to know what the best type of fabric would be to use. if you know of a good place online let me know as well.


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: Best type of fabric to use for headliner? (geffect)*

I'm using alcantara. You can use pretty much anything, regular fabric, suede, sandpaper if you feel the need. 
What kind of car are you doing it on? Tucking them around the sunroof trim can be a little tricky


----------



## geffect (May 1, 2003)

it's for my 92 gti. do you know of any decent palces online to order fabric


----------



## recycled135 (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: (geffect)*

bump...cuz my headliner is having issues too


----------



## geffect (May 1, 2003)

there is a fabris store here in town but all they have is elderly lady fabric and nothing good to use.


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: (geffect)*

Honestly, I bought mine off of eBay.


----------



## mdbeau01 (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: Best type of fabric to use for headliner? (geffect)*

Google the words 'headliner material' or 'automotive interior trim material supplies'. Or try : http://www.automotiveinteriors...l.htm
Trick to doing it is to remove all old cloth and glue residue with a wire bush (sounds brutal) use a spray adhesive, follow directions, work from the middle out, take your time. Have some saw horses & plywood for a table, work outside, have fun. We do it all the time, you will amaze your friends.


----------



## prophetgtree (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: Best type of fabric to use for headliner? (geffect)*

I ended up going to jo-ann's and finding headliner fabric. It came with foam already attached, in solid colors only. I just got black and it worked great. They also said to use the headliner glue they carried, it covered my whole MkIII headliner with some to spare, and is holding up great after a month. 2 yards of fabric and one can of headliner spray for about 35 bucks.
If you have a sunroof cover then just look for a light and thin fabric, anything too thick will make it hard to move the cover. Also, don't use the headliner spray, use 3M 90 spray adhesive.


----------



## slo_05MKIV (Dec 29, 2005)

I did my headliner and pillars in black crushed velvet. i love it, it makes you want to sit on it bare butt LOL


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

i just did mine with fabric i found at jo ann too. and i used the good 3M spray adhesive. just make sure material isn't sheer or too thin or the glue will seep through.


----------

